# Hog Land



## hawg dawg (Oct 8, 2004)

Looking For Land To Hunt Hogs On With My Three Dogs


----------



## dbodkin (Oct 8, 2004)

Good luck..... many complain but few respond....


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Oct 10, 2004)

Yea they say a lot about hunts and some even promise to trade but I have yet to find anyone one fellow I took huntin turkeys twice for hog hunt and have yet to go  :


----------

